# How do you eat 6 meals a day in the real world?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:How do you eat 6 meals a day in the real world? Answer:Anthony, I know you recommend eating six times per day, but how do you do it? I simply don???t have time to eat that often! What about people who are busy?Yes, I will admit that eating every three hours will take some getting [...]

*Read More...*


----------

